# What a SHAME to this Nation!



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

United States soldiers at a prison outside Baghdad have been accused of forcing Iraqi prisoners into acts of sexual humiliation and other abuses. The story is racing around the world. Americans will be judged.

What an embarrassment!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

two


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

three


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'd do that to someone too if they were shooting at me.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

four


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

....dude..thats just fucked up...


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Five


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

okay, that's a little much.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

That was on fuckin CBS. 
In all due respect it could of been in someones **** garage. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Propaganda.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Where do you get all this bullshit?

You know for a man who's living in a free country, you're doing a lot of hating. What the f**k dude? I can understand when someone bad mouth our country time to time, but you are doing it constantly....i'm beginning to think that you might be a potential threat to our national security...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats nasty dude


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh yeah! I remember summer camp!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Oh yeah! I remember summer camp!


 thats not right either


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

That is such a bullshit quote on there too....

Those people did not want a free iraq...Those ******* decided to shoot at our military instead...I'm not for all the f****t sh*t, but like I said before if somebody was shooting at me, I'd make them pay too.

I don't feel the least bit sorry for those Iraqis.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw that on tv too.....what is the first pic suppose to represent ??

It kinda hurt me inside seeing thses photos , its like we see what they do do us (hangings, dragging bodies through the street)







and then now I see this and it makes me think , we kinda doing the same thing to them and now they are just going to hate us more than they ever have by seeing these photos .........

I FULLY stand behind our american troops out there but seeing thses pics trully disgusts me ........









Bring on the Flamming


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> That is such a bullshit quote on there too....
> 
> Those people did not want a free iraq...Those ******* decided to shoot at our military instead...I'm not for all the f****t sh*t, but like I said before if somebody was shooting at me, I'd make them pay too.
> 
> I don't feel the least bit sorry for those Iraqis.


 same here







they get what they deserve


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

im sorry, but im really getting tired of all this bullshit the news media is pulling! supporting our troops with prayers and thoughts is one thing, but if you're reporting on scandals and the "wrong doings" of the military to boost more support? thats just outright utter bullshit! face it! War is war, if it was the other way around and the iraqi extremist had some of our military as their POW, they'd do the same bullshit! This is why i never liked the whole "embedded journalists" idea, this is why i never favored in-depth reporting of war, because of this bullshit!

The US media say they "fully support our military", i say "f*ck you! you can kiss my ass you papperazzi fucks!"

here's more "bullshit" that i have to put up with while serving overseas!
This is one of the issues im talking about!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> im sorry, but im really getting tired of all this bullshit the news media is pulling! supporting our troops with prayers and thoughts is one thing, but if you're reporting on scandals and the "wrong doings" of the military to boost more support? thats just outright utter bullshit! face it! War is war, if it was the other way around and the iraqi extremist had some of our military as their POW, they'd do the same bullshit! This is why i never liked the whole "embedded journalists" idea, this is why i never favored in-depth reporting of war, because of this bullshit!
> 
> The US media say they "fully support our military", i say "f*ck you! you can kiss my ass you papperazzi fucks!"
> 
> ...


 I def. agree with that .............the media is our worst enemy ..........


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

First of all f*ck you all who are going to rip apart the USA if its so god damn bad move to the sh*t hole Iraq because I dont want to hear your p*ssy ass crying anymore. Also MoeMza your a piece of sh*t for showing those pictures and I hope you rot in hell. They were probably made by so jackass just like you to try to show why the war is so bad when our troops are fighting for our freedom and the Iraq peoples freedom. Your as much as a low life as that kid that wrote that article calling Pat Tillman an idiot. f*ck YOU ASS HOLE. All I have to say to people like you is like is go f*ck yourself you dirty whores.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha Guy said:


> First of all f*ck you all who are going to rip apart the USA if its so god damn bad move to the sh*t hole Iraq because I dont want to hear your p*ssy ass crying anymore. Also MoeMza your a piece of sh*t for showing those pictures and I hope you rot in hell. They were probably made by so jackass just like you to try to show why the war is so bad when our troops are fighting for our freedom and the Iraq peoples freedom. Your as much as a low life as that kid that wrote that article calling Pat Tillman an idiot. f*ck YOU ASS HOLE. All I have to say to people like you is like is go f*ck yourself you dirty whores.


 Take it easy homie , words like those , are grounds for a warning and we dont want that ....








Take it from me I use to talk this way until I got warned alot , so say what you have to say in a calm manner of tone please ........
thanks a bunch


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i also think that it's pathetic how he goes on badmouthin the US post after post. if you dont like how it is ran get the hell out


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i also think that it's pathetic how he goes on badmouthin the US post after post. if you dont like how it is ran get the hell out


 maybe im dumb but who are you guys talking about ? 
Me ???


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

No the guy who posted this. He a wortless piece of sh*t.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

oh I got you now .sorry ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

.... never mind then


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The quote by George Bush attached to the photos is what is complete Bullshit. Those photos were taken a year ago, and the soliders involved have been punished. Yet the photo directly attaches George Bush to what happened there, which is really fucked up and COMPLETELY propaganda. They actions by those soldiers may have been wrong, but they do not negate everything else that was needed by the war. I'd like to see some pictures of what Saddam did to his own people on here. Or some pictures of what happens to OUR OWN military men and women when they are captured by OTHERS. Because we get that sh*t done to us too. Its WAR. I am not justifying it, but I am pointing out that it may or may not happen, but REGARDLESS the war was needed.

BTW, the top one is a guy with wires attached to him. Apparantly he was told that if he fell off the bucket he would be electrocuted, when in fact, the wires were attached to nothing.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The quote by George Bush attached to the photos is what is complete Bullshit. Those photos were taken a year ago, and the soliders involved have been punished. Yet the photo directly attaches George Bush to what happened there, which is really fucked up and COMPLETELY propaganda. They actions by those soldiers may have been wrong, but they do not negate everything else that was needed by the war. I'd like to see some pictures of what Saddam did to his own people on here. Or some pictures of what happens to OUR OWN military men and women when they are captured by OTHERS. Because we get that sh*t done to us too. Its WAR. I am not justifying it, but I am pointing out that it may or may not happen, but REGARDLESS the war was needed.
> 
> BTW, the top one is a guy with wires attached to him. Apparantly he was told that if he fell off the bucket he would be electrocuted, when in fact, the wires were attached to nothing.


 I totally agree its War , and if we did see pics of what they do to us , it would be 10 to 50 times greater than what we did to them in these pics ......, let alone what he did to his own people ........


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Its WAR.


 exactly i dont know why people think u need to have a certin level of respect of your oposition?its war thats what you want thats what you get. i dont give 2 fucks about those pics nor will i give 2 fucks if those were pic of americans.

firstly i dont know why the us attacked iraq?

every one has bombs and nukes and wepons of mass destruction? so what. everyone is capable of using them not matter if ur the us, canada, north korea, iraq , or ice land.

once sadam was captured he was all over the news for about a week? what happend to him?? where is he??? is he still alive??? where did he go???

to say the us went in to free the iraq people, is bullshit!!! if they want freedom they will just leave and go somewhere else.

thats just my 2$


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> im sorry, but im really getting tired of all this bullshit the news media is pulling! supporting our troops with prayers and thoughts is one thing, but if you're reporting on scandals and the "wrong doings" of the military to boost more support? thats just outright utter bullshit! face it! War is war, if it was the other way around and the iraqi extremist had some of our military as their POW, they'd do the same bullshit! This is why i never liked the whole "embedded journalists" idea, this is why i never favored in-depth reporting of war, because of this bullshit!
> 
> The US media say they "fully support our military", i say "f*ck you! you can kiss my ass you papperazzi fucks!"
> 
> ...


 caml the fu** down. If your are in the mil, like I was, you were either sleeping or didn't see sh*t.

Thats the real world. All this other stuff here in the states, boating fishing, is bull sh*t, your pretty lil wife, n house.

You go LIVE there.

I was there, I know what I SAW. I had to kick some of OUR guys's ass from time to time, theres a lot of jugheads that need to be checked in the military. NOTHING wrong with us being the superpower, no doubt, but when injustices like that occur, you'd better prey to god --I-- am not around to judicate...PERIOD.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

One more thing, the media DOES NOT belong in war. I remember when the seals landed the first time, that was fu**ed up...I also remember the missionaries/media getn killed in a room next to us, serves em right.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> four


 is that soldier male or female?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

slylie said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > four
> ...


 nevemind slylie that pic in ur advatar is def female


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> slylie Posted on Apr 30 2004, 11:12 AM
> QUOTE (MoeMZA @ Apr 30 2004, 05:15 PM)
> four
> 
> is that soldier male or female?


Don't ask, don't tell....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i thought it looked alot like a girl too....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think its dumb how some people post threads about the same sh*t over, and over, and over, and over. Oh sh*t, I forgot. Im not supposed to click if I dont like it.







I think someone needs his very own political forum so he can go off all he wants and no one has to keep looking at all the dumb threads. I just wish I knew someone like that so I could tell him to do so....damn


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I think its dumb how some people post threads about the same sh*t over, and over, and over, and over. Oh sh*t, I forgot. Im not supposed to click if I dont like it.:rock: I think someone needs his very own political forum so he can go off all he wants and no one has to keep looking at all the dumb threads. I just wish I knew someone like that so I could tell him to do so....damn


 some people dont check the board every day, or scan the archives to make sure they are not talking about something that has allready been said. Its an honest mistake, but i agree that talking politics or religion is not a good idea.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slylie said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its dumb how some people post threads about the same sh*t over, and over, and over, and over. Oh sh*t, I forgot. Im not supposed to click if I dont like it.:rock: I think someone needs his very own political forum so he can go off all he wants and no one has to keep looking at all the dumb threads. I just wish I knew someone like that so I could tell him to do so....damn
> ...


 I think everybody agrees that your avitar is sweet








Great Rack


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Harley I've got an avatar for you.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Harley I've got an avatar for you.


Love it















Dam I thought it was real .............:laugh:
I love to double click Womens mouses


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Harley I've got an avatar for you.


 LOL... at first glance i though 'oh man he's getting banned'










good find


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Where do you get all this bullshit?
> 
> You know for a man who's living in a free country, you're doing a lot of hating. What the f**k dude? I can understand when someone bad mouth our country time to time, but you are doing it constantly....i'm beginning to think that you might be a potential threat to our national security...


 BUSH SAYS HE'S DISGUSTED!

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...a_pictures_dc_6

According to USMC *JUNIOR*, using his reasoning, Bush hates America and is a threat to national security.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

First of all, don't live in this country if you don't like it, and that goes for anyone bashing my country. I love the US and all the self-loathers make me sick. It's treasonous and pathetic. I will forever stand at the National Anthem and I will forever say "One Nation, UNDER GOD" in the Pledge of Alegiance. This is a puritan founded country and it is my country, as well as every true Americans, so shut the f*ck up or get out! I rarely get irritated like this, but I can't take any more Anti-American sentiment. Shut your disgusting mouths. It is war, look into what that means and close your crap holes, cause all I smell is bullsh*t coming out of it.

Joe


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

slylie said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > Harley I've got an avatar for you.
> ...


 i thought the same thing


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Genin said:


> First of all, don't live in this country if you don't like it, and that goes for anyone bashing my country. I love the US and all the self-loathers make me sick. It's treasonous and pathetic. I will forever stand at the National Anthem and I will forever say "One Nation, UNDER GOD" in the Pledge of Alegiance. This is a puritan founded country and it is my country, as well as every true Americans, so shut the f*ck up or get out! I rarely get irritated like this, but I can't take any more Anti-American sentiment. Shut your disgusting mouths. It is war, look into what that means and close your crap holes, cause all I smell is bullsh*t coming out of it.
> 
> Joe


 Bush and I both agree the act was horrible and embarrassing. So is Bush dishing 'anti-american' sentiment as well? Using your type of logic/reason, should Bush "shut the fcuk up or get out?"

On a side note, this country was built on DISSENT. So please take your own advice and don't push your idea of a proper 'pro-american' perspective on others, because in America, opinions are allowed.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, don't live in this country if you don't like it, and that goes for anyone bashing my country. I love the US and all the self-loathers make me sick. It's treasonous and pathetic. I will forever stand at the National Anthem and I will forever say "One Nation, UNDER GOD" in the Pledge of Alegiance. This is a puritan founded country and it is my country, as well as every true Americans, so shut the f*ck up or get out! I rarely get irritated like this, but I can't take any more Anti-American sentiment. Shut your disgusting mouths. It is war, look into what that means and close your crap holes, cause all I smell is bullsh*t coming out of it.
> ...


 Moe don't waste your time trying to lecture me. I am well educated in the birth of our country as well as it founding based upon immigrants fleeing for freedoms, which include speech. Your response shows how little you think about what you say and just how small you can be when you try to twist and manipulate others words. There is an election coming up, whether you realize this or not, and Bush has to do what he has to do to stay in the popular majority. Acts of war are never pretty, but they are part of war. Bush did not preach anti-American sentiment at all, he simply stated what he had to. I will take my own advice plenty, as I always do, and as you even stated "opinions are allowed". I stated my opinion which is very pro-american and drew my line in the sand saying this is where I stand, no F*CKING budging for bleeding heart drama types.

Furthermore, read the posts more thoroughly before you decide to reply because when did I push anything more than having respect for this great country???? I said what this country was founded on and what you should respect. Like I said above here is my line in the sand, this is where I stand, and I love my country. Think before you type, you are too fast to reply and too dull to be sharp.

Joe


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

whoa, how bout a nws warning


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Bush and I both agree the act was horrible and embarrassing.


 So let me get this straight... *YOU* actually agree with Bush!?









Enough with the damn anti-war propaganda already.


----------

